# New Hublot Owner - Concerned about Authenticity



## hublotfan2019

Hello -

I just purchased a used (2013) Hublot Big Bang and it's almost too nice. I assumed that a warranty card with matching number on the case would be enough to prove authenticity and after more research I am concerned (as I don't have the NFC or chip card)



























I appreciate all feedback, I have a few questions:

1) Would a watch sold in 2013 have a chip or NFC warranty card? Even if it were 'gray market'?
2) Are the words "Stainless Steel" and "Titanium" common on the case back?

Please let me know if you have any thoughts re: the authenticity - I appreciate it!


----------



## hublotfan2019

Apologies for the text sandwiched between those pictures, here are my questions:

1) Would a watch sold in 2013 have a chip or NFC warranty card? Even if it were 'gray market'?
2) Are the words "Stainless Steel" and "Titanium" common on the case back?
3) Is there a published list of serial numbers for the Big Bang for a particular year? (My warranty card does have a date)

Thanks in advance!

Please let me know if you have any thoughts re: the authenticity - I appreciate it!


----------



## lvt

Yours seems to have different 7750 movement than the Hublot that I found online? It's a standard 7750 instead of modified 7750 that Hublot watches use.


----------



## hublotfan2019

Thanks for the reply! Apologies for the novice ?, can I ask you how you determined that? 

I had noticed a couple potential issues after receiving the watch (and reading through several 'fake or real' threads here) 

- My watch doesn't have the "HUBX000" underneath the H.
- the "Hublot" and "Big Bang" appear to be the same sized font -- I have seen other versions where HUBLOT appears to be larger 
- the clasp says "Hublot" with Geneve beneath, many others don't have Geneve 

Is it possible that mine -- supposedly sold in 2013, with a 6 digit serial # -- is just an earlier version?

FWIW mine also doesn't have the carbon dial. It's been more difficult finding Big Bang pics w/o the carbon dial


Thanks again, truly appreciate the lessons and information.


----------



## Dark Overlord

hublotfan2019 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Apologies for the novice ?, can I ask you how you determined that?


if you look at the pic that lvt posted you can see the plate Hublot adds to the movement behind the rotor. It says Hublot and has the logo it also says calibre 4100. the pic you posted does not have this plate attached to the movement. I think its a 7753 based movement not 7750... I think. But that doesn't matter as much as what lvt is pointing out.

What does it mean? Well I don't know for sure. But it would make me question has the original movement been replaced?

the rotor also has a different logo decoration.


----------



## lvt

How much did you pay for the watch?

I know that the question is delicate but that info is the most important to determine whether it's a real or a superfake watch.


----------



## Black5

If it is a genuine 44mm Big Bang it should have a CF dial (which it looks like it doesn't), and ceramic bezel. (Hard to tell in these pics.)
Other details on the dial such as the faceting on the applied numbers seem a little off as well.

This model was and still is popular for fakers. (So it could be new - hence condition) After 2013, the UNICO movement was introduced which was harder for counterfeiters to copy.

I haven't heard of an online resource, (and from a security perspective it wouldn't make sense for this to be accessible to the public), but the serial number can be checked with Hublot.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Azizu

that is a very tricky watch because it is counterfeited a lot.
have you thought about taking it to your Hublot AD and having a chat with their watchmaker?
you could always get in touch with Hublot cuztomer service online.
i have in the past got in touch with Blancpain customer service and they were helpful giving me decent information.


----------



## hublotfan2019

lvt said:


> How much did you pay for the watch?
> 
> I know that the question is delicate but that info is the most important to determine whether it's a real or a superfake watch.


I paid enough that it should be real. It was in the general price range I have found on 3rd party sites after doing research (Crown & Caliper / Chrono24, etc..) between 7-10k USD.


----------



## hublotfan2019

Black5 said:


> If it is a genuine 44mm Big Bang it should have a CF dial (which it looks like it doesn't), and ceramic bezel. (Hard to tell in these pics.)
> Other details on the dial such as the faceting on the applied numbers seem a little off as well.
> 
> This model was and still is popular for fakers. (So it could be new - hence condition) After 2013, the UNICO movement was introduced which was harder for counterfeiters to copy.
> 
> I haven't heard of an online resource, (and from a security perspective it wouldn't make sense for this to be accessible to the public), but the serial number can be checked with Hublot.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Thanks - that is super helpful. It is definitely NOT a CF dial (which is what I liked about it), however, are you saying that Hublot didn't make these then that is pretty damning evidence right there.


----------



## hublotfan2019

Azizu said:


> that is a very tricky watch because it is counterfeited a lot.
> have you thought about taking it to your Hublot AD and having a chat with their watchmaker?
> you could always get in touch with Hublot cuztomer service online.
> i have in the past got in touch with Blancpain customer service and they were helpful giving me decent information.


I bought on a 3rd party site as I wanted to buy a used one. I found a local authorized retailer, and they determined it was real -- and now I have an appraisal. That being said, the more I researched online the more suspicious I became.
The site I bought it on has a 30 day return policy, so I am fairly sure that I will be returning this given all the feedback.


----------



## Black5

hublotfan2019 said:


> Thanks - that is super helpful. It is definitely NOT a CF dial (which is what I liked about it), however, are you saying that Hublot didn't make these then that is pretty damning evidence right there.


I should have qualified that I cannot confidently confirm that Hublot NEVER made a non-cf dial as they made lots of special editions, but the standard model had CF.
If it was a special edition it would also likely have other distinguishing features as well and would likely be marked as such on the back.

It is even more confusing if an AD has already verified this as genuine?

I've handled a few of these and the fakes, (even so called "good" ones), were almost immediately obvious due to lower quality materials and imperfections and I would be surprised if an AD, (with significantly more experience and expertise than me), would get this wrong.

Surely that should give you more confidence in what you have?

Either way, if you wanted/expected a CF dial, and didn't get it, then return it if you can and get what you REALLY want instead.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## hublotfan2019

It gave me confidence, however, I didn't feel that it was super thorough to be honest. They didn't open the watch and look at the mechanics.

Another key distinction was that the bezel was a matte finish and certainly not the typical (much more shiny) ceramic.


----------



## boulekos

Were the cards, box etc included? I cannot comment on Hublot authenticity as I don't know a lot about those but this and AD check should be enough


----------



## Black5

boulekos said:


> Were the cards, box etc included? I cannot comment on Hublot authenticity as I don't know a lot about those but this and AD check should be enough


Cards and boxes can be, and are regularly faked.
How well it is done and whether it will stand up to scrutiny is questionable.
Much like the watches, the flaws will likely be there if you look hard enough.

I agree with OP's assessment of valid reasons for doubt, but the AD check is harder to question however.

You would hope that they have someone on staff who knows what to look for and wouldn't be flippant about an authentication request.

Having said that, I've met many salespeople at AD's who don't have a clue about what they are selling...

(And don't get me started on car salespeople.)

I would suggest trying another AD, or contacting Hublot direct with some quality images.
They may not confirm authenticity in this way, but they may call out a fake if it is obvious to them.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## hublotfan2019

The only card was the old warranty card (see original post). While researching, I noticed that one can buy both the box and those old warranty cards -- which is sad, but possible.

Thus, I figured the box and card would be enough (assuming the serial #s match). 

In the end of the day, I have too many questions and not enough answers. I have already sent the watch back and anticipate getting my money back. 

I am still excited about becoming a Hublot owner and appreciate all the feedback and commentary in this thread to help a novice learn about the brand. Thank you!


----------



## murokello

Never trust a word from the AD unless there is a Hublot trained watchmaker present. The regular sales persons are unable to distinguish a "good" fake from a real one. Here is an image of a real one with the same ref:


----------



## boulekos

hublotfan2019 said:


> The only card was the old warranty card (see original post). While researching, I noticed that one can buy both the box and those old warranty cards -- which is sad, but possible.
> 
> Thus, I figured the box and card would be enough (assuming the serial #s match).
> 
> In the end of the day, I have too many questions and not enough answers. I have already sent the watch back and anticipate getting my money back.
> 
> I am still excited about becoming a Hublot owner and appreciate all the feedback and commentary in this thread to help a novice learn about the brand. Thank you!


Since you had the bug and really couldn't get a confirmation you did well. Good luck getting another one now !!!


----------



## prokhmer

Fake Hublot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomking77

That is enough prove you need to have after getting an Expensive watch.


----------



## TSeay18

Hey boss man, I would be happy to do what I can to help authenticate this piece for you. Feel free to private message me some more details (including the serial# for me to look up if you'd like).

As far as the words "Titanium" and "Stainless Steel" written on the back near the band connection, that is a normal thing for Hublot watches depending upon materials used, however I can tell you that I have this exact ref# watch in my showcase right now and it does have the CF dial, the Ceramic Bezel and it does NOT have these words written on the rear of the case. Could be a change they made from 2013 to now, but not 100% positive. Best way to tell is for you to either post or PM me the serial and I can run it for you on the Hublot dealer portal to see what pops up.


----------



## Familyman310

For reference, mine was a 2009 and not only was the dial CF, but the ceramic had permanent mirror finish even after 10 years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiteshields1830

Looks fake...seems to be missing its decorative movement plate as pointed by the authentic pictures.


----------



## Black5

Whiteshields1830 said:


> Looks fake...seems to be missing its decorative movement plate as pointed by the authentic pictures.





Familyman310 said:


> For reference, mine was a 2009 and not only was the dial CF, but the ceramic had permanent mirror finish even after 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, but I think the OP already got the answer he was looking for back in February 2019...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## uraniumman

That is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Black5

uraniumman said:


> That is amazing! Congratulations!


That's the best you got?

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## andycoph

This is an old post but base on the movement, the old Big Bangs did have this type of movement and rotor decoration/engraving. The hub4100 movement style was introduced later.

I am curious what the serial check turned out.. Is this publicly available now like Tag Heuer / Panerai online serial check?


----------



## Johann23

Black5 said:


> Thanks guys, but I think the OP already got the answer he was looking for back in February 2019...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Enough about this, let's get to some important stuff. What Aston are you driving? I've been planning on going in to drive the new Vantage.


----------

